# Home networking with D-Link Router



## Kumsa (Jun 27, 2008)

I have this wireless internet connection which seems to be working normally as its status is "connected" and the "signal strenght" is "excellent", but i still cannot browse the internet. The packets I am receiving in the wireless network connection activity are hundreds of times less than i am sent, even though the firewall is turned off. Can anybody help me? Thanks.


----------



## matt261102 (Jun 16, 2008)

Login to the router by typing its IP address into a web browser and check its WAN status.


----------



## clay.mcb (Jun 27, 2008)

D-Link routers are funny creatures. I've only ever owned one, and I never plan on owning another one. I was troubleshooting the exact same issue you have with tcpdump in Gentoo on my D-Link and found no conclusive results.

It seems the router would just work... But not... umm.. it would kick me off randomly and not let me back on, either. The master reset button under the router didn't work either. I wanted to reset it so I could view and modify the router status in my web browser ("http://192.168.1.1") but the password was unknown. Brute forcing didn't work. Resetting didn't work. The router didn't work.

My suggestion would be to get a better router. Linksys, Cisco, and Netgear are all good options.

You may be able to fix it though.
Open a command prompt by holding down the windows logo key and pressing the R key. Type in the word "cmd" without quotes and hit Enter.

See if you can ping yourself (where INSIDE_LOCAL_ADDR is the address specified by the IPv4 Address line of the ipconfig command.)

```
ping 127.0.0.1
ping INSIDE_LOCAL_ADDR
```
if you can't, then install the drivers for your network interface card.

See if you can ping the router address.

```
ping 192.168.1.1
```
If you're unable to reach the router, then I doubt the computer would say you have an excellent connection (note: some routers drop incoming ping requests, so this may fail even though you *can* reach the router. To see if this is the case, run arp -a and identify the router's address). If you're unable to reach the router (ping failed and the router's address isn't in the ARP table) then you need connect to the router. We could help you at this forum if you give us your Operating System name and version and any other relevant information.

Finally, try to ping Google's address:

```
ping 72.14.207.99
```
If this fails, then verify the settings between the router and modem (I say verify, what I mean is: Routers and modems are DHCP enabled by default, so unplug the modem and the router. Then plug back in the modem, then plug back in the router, *in that order*).
If it doesn't work yet, then verify the settings between the modem and your ISP (eg. call your ISP during business hours for support).

Now try to ping google.com:

```
ping google.com
```
If this fails, but pinging google's address (72.14.207.99) does *not* fail, then you need to set up DNS servers. If you have 2 to 20 or so received packets and thousands of sent packet, this might be the case. Get up to this point and reply for more information.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kumsa (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks a lot, Clay! I've tried everything you said and pinging myself and the router adress worked just fine, but when i did that to google.com or 72.14.207.99 it failed. I tried the pluging and unpluging thing with no result. As for the information you asked for....I'm using Microsoft Windows XP Professional Edition, version 2002, service pack 2. Thanks again and I'd be grateful if u could guide me through this. ray:


----------



## clay.mcb (Jun 27, 2008)

Kumsa said:


> Thanks a lot, Clay! I've tried everything you said and pinging myself and the router adress worked just fine, but when i did that to google.com or 72.14.207.99 it failed. I tried the pluging and unpluging thing with no result. As for the information you asked for....I'm using Microsoft Windows XP Professional Edition, version 2002, service pack 2. Thanks again and I'd be grateful if u could guide me through this. ray:


Are you using the same modem/router (or just modem) to post to techsupportforum.com? If so, then we know it's not a problem between the modem and ISP. And since you can ping the router, it shouldn't be between your computer and the router.

I'm thinking, since you can't ping Google's address or google.com, that the problem exists between the router and modem. If unplugging and plugging them back in didn't work one way, try unplugging both of them again. This time plug in the router first, then the modem. DHCP can be tricky some times when you have two devices that want to be servers on the same subnet.

If this doesn't help anything - and chances are it won't - then you need to open up the router configuration by clicking this link (192.168.1.1, I'm assuming, is your router address). Also what's the model number and firmware version of your wireless router? D-Link has on their website emulators for viewing access and configuration options for specific devices. I may be able to guide you through it click by click.. :smile:

Anyways, in the router configuration window, go to the Device Info/Status tab and tell us everything you find there. If there's a button to "DHCP Renew", click it then try out the Internet thing (go to google.com).

Eventually, you may need to set up static IP addresses... But that could end up being a mess. I think you should try to get DHCP working between the router and the modem, if it's possible.

At this point we, the techs here at techsupportforum, need more information about your setup:

Router model number and firmware version
Modem model number and firmware version
The output of the command ipconfig /all
The output of the command arp -a after pinging everything you can...
How are you connecting to the Internet now?
Does it work when you're plugged into the router as opposed to connecting wirelessly?
The more information you provide, the more we may be able to help.

Regards.


----------



## Kumsa (Jun 27, 2008)

This is getting tricky. I can see you have strong knowledge in neworking, but i don't, and i can hardly understand what i am supposed to do. I guess i'll just buy another router or have someone taking a look at this one. Thanks a lot and sorry for wasting your time.


----------



## clay.mcb (Jun 27, 2008)

Chances are that buying a new or used Linksys WRT54G, the home networking standard, is going to be slightly cheaper than hiring somebody to fix your current setup. Plus Linksys routers are more reliable than any D-Link in production... Oh, and a lot more people have a lot more experience with using (and fixing) Linksys routers over any other brand (except maybe Cisco).

Hence, my original suggestion. Drop me an email if you have any more questions.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Before you go get a new router, try updating the firmware. This may solve any known issues.


----------



## Kumsa (Jun 27, 2008)

I made it! I can now surf the internet with my notebook,the wireless connection works just fine, but i can't connect to the internet anymore by using my desktop pc. The Ethernet cable which came with the router is connected to the router's LAN port and to my PC ethernet port, the router's WAN port is connected to modem's ehternet port, but i still can't tell what's wrong :normal:


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

Strange turn of events! Can we have a ipconfig /all from the desktop PC?


----------



## Kumsa (Jun 27, 2008)

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection
==============================
Connection-specific DNS Suffix...... : fttb.severin.rdsnet.ro
IP Address..................................: 10.10.4.74
Subnet Mask...............................: 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway..........................: 

PPP Adapter RDS Severin (my connection's name)
======================================
Connection-specific DNS Suffix.......... : 
IP Address......................................: 82.79.160.177
Subnet Mask...................................: 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway..............................: 82.79.160.177


----------



## Kumsa (Jun 27, 2008)

Does this help you?


----------



## clay.mcb (Jun 27, 2008)

This should be your ethernet port connected to the router.


Kumsa said:


> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection
> ==============================
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix...... : fttb.severin.rdsnet.ro
> IP Address..................................: 10.10.4.74
> ...


Looks to me like you need a gateway (the thing that you computer forwards its traffic through). That subnet mask allows for 1,022 hosts (your laptop, your desktop, and your router... so, as long as the number is greater than 3, you're in good shape).

You need to set your Default Gateway to whatever the router's address is.

Again, the router should be DHCP enabled, as should your computer. So... Restart your desktop (or just run the command ipconfig /renew) and the router should give you the config you need. If it doesn't, I guess you'll need to set it up statically... Desktop computers usually don't move around much, so this is acceptable.


-----
I'm not sure what this is for:


Kumsa said:


> PPP Adapter RDS Severin (my connection's name)
> ======================================
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix.......... :
> IP Address......................................: 82.79.160.177
> ...


In the event that this is your connection (and not just a loopback), you seem to be using yourself as your gateway... this will get you nowhere. Oh, and that subnet mask only allows for one address.. so I doubt this is the one you'll connect to the Internet from.


----------

